# Any idea what metal this is ?



## Sorrycantseeme (Dec 29, 2021)

I was given unknown commercial catalytic converter.
It weighed 30lbson S.S substrate .
I removed a 5lb sample and soaked in hcl, changing hcl about every 2-4 days .
After about 2 weeks the hcl digested the metal wafers but a couple days before the last of S.S. seemed to be stuck or bonded together with a bunch of white strips of metal that had a little shine .
I have uploaded the pics of 5lb sample and pics of a sample that I removed and try to digest w peroxide & hcl.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 29, 2021)

The pictures are not very good, so I can't quite say. Maybe washcoat?

But when that is said, don't this belong with your previous posts on the same subject?


----------



## orvi (Jan 3, 2022)

Sorrycantseeme said:


> I was given unknown commercial catalytic converter.
> It weighed 30lbson S.S substrate .
> I removed a 5lb sample and soaked in hcl, changing hcl about every 2-4 days .
> After about 2 weeks the hcl digested the metal wafers but a couple days before the last of S.S. seemed to be stuck or bonded together with a bunch of white strips of metal that had a little shine .
> I have uploaded the pics of 5lb sample and pics of a sample that I removed and try to digest w peroxide & hcl.


If it have some values, dissolve remains it in AR or as you suggested HCl/peroxide. Analysis of the material would be helpful - some XRF or other similar measurement. White metal with little shine could be silver in HCl, partly etched on the surface. But im just guessing based on what I seen in the past.


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Jan 3, 2022)

Would they really use silver on industrial Cat. When i removed the 5 lb sample and dissolved in hcl when it was about 70 % complete 
there was a bunch of tangled strips of metal that wouldnt go into solution . It was in hcl/ peroxide for a couple months ,eventually about 3rd month i was left with the thin little strips of whitish silver metal and the wash coat .


----------



## Abdoulapapatte (Jan 23, 2022)

bonjour vous devez le voir simplement comme un ensemble solide à traiter, quoi qu'il en soit et ma connaissance je peux me tromper mais aucun métal noble se dissoudre avec l'hcl.
maintenant tu passes à l'étape2)
2) tu peux tester tout de même ta solution avec le (test de chlorure staneux colorimétrique ) et faire une filtration.
3) si tu n'as pas la réf du pot dure de savoir ce que tu dois trouver comme métal et la quantité.
4) passe tout le solide à l'eau régale, pas le choix. 
5) récupérer le platine. (chlorure d'ammonium)
6 ) récupérer le palladium. (dmg)
7) rhodium long a expliqué le mieux est d'aller voir un tuto mais je m'en préoccuperais pas car surement infinitésimale pour 1 pot , tu m'aurais parlé d'un tonneaux de monolithe......


----------



## Abdoulapapatte (Jan 26, 2022)

hello you have to see it just as a solid set to be treated, anyway and my knowledge I may be wrong but no noble metal dissolve with hcl.

now you go to step2)

2) you can test your solution with the (colorimetric stannous chloride test) and make a filtration.

3) if you don't have the ref of the jar, it's hard to know what you have to find as metal and the quantity.

4) pass all the solid in aqua regia, no choice.

5) recover the platinum. (ammonium chloride)

6) recover the palladium. (dmg)

7) rhodium long explained the best is to go see a tuto but I would not worry about it because surely infinitesimal for 1 pot, you would have spoken to me about a barrel of monolith......

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 26, 2022)

Abdoulapapatte said:


> hello you have to see it just as a solid set to be treated, anyway and my knowledge I may be wrong but no noble metal dissolve with hcl.
> 
> now you go to step2)
> 
> ...


The finely divided platinum group metals in cathalysts dissolves very easy in a HCl-Peroxide solution or a HCl-Chloride solution.
The only exception is Rhodium which may need a boiling solution of Sulfuric and NaCl.

Then comes the recovery.
Many options there, hydrolysis and such. 
Easiest for the inexperienced will be to drop it with zinc or copper and sell it as is.


----------

